# 100000 write up



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

First I will say this is a great car. I tried to write this up on my laptop but the keyboard seems to hate forums and locks up so I'm trying to do this on my phone.
The mpg avg is 50 mpgs for the history of the car. It's been reality trouble free exept for a failed EGR valve at 52000 miles (could of been loose clamps)and a dead battery around 80000 miles.
I'm 6'1 at 240 and I fit comfortably in the car. This is not my daily driver. It's strictly a work car. My commute is 184 miles round trip to and from work. Some rural but mostly interstate.
I use Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 and change it at 7000 miles. It could go further but I like changing it at that. Still on original tires and have a lot of tread left. Brakes still original and look new
I went to dealer and got a timing belt and serpentine belt change quote. Diesel I need your mechanic. My quote wasn't pretty as yours but here's the breakdown.
55578485 belt. 57.01
55580776. belt. 66.28
55562865. Pulley 32.28
55568637. Pump 219.04
55580981. Tensioner 114.13
12855142. Gasket. 15.92
Total. 557.17 plus tax. Total 593.39 parts
Parts and labor 1042.50


PROs
Great passing power
Great fuel milage 50 mpgs
Built well for a mid size
Comfortable for its size
DEF goes a long way

CONs
No diesel emblems
No spare tire. Been towed twice for flats
Weak rear window defrost. Works but doesn't melt ice. 
Stereo could be better.
Phone some times doesn't connect to radio
Key pod doesn't always auto start car till you lock it again then it will start.

I waited for this car to be be released and would buy it again. Yes there are some learning to do with it but to me its been a great car. I drive a semi truck for Fedex for a living and have 30 years experience. So I had a little bit of diesel knowledge of diesel engines. 
If you go to my fuelly account you can see all my fill ups and mpg avg. 
I'm not great at write ups but I hope this helps anyone debating on buying a CTD.
Next one 150000


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Quote


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Still running the factory transmission fluid? I love reading these because I don't put near this mileage on and it gives me satisfaction to know I should have a trouble free journey with my ctd.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done Gator. 

Do do you have the pioner sound?

And thanks for keeping our parcels moving.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Moneyman , still factory fill on trans fluid,


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko, I'm in the freight division for Fedex. Easy way to tell is what color the ex is in the Fedex logo. Red is freight, green is parcel, orange is air parcel.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot no on the pioneer system


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Tomko, I'm in the freight division for Fedex. Easy way to tell is what color the ex is in the Fedex logo. Red is freight, green is parcel, orange is air parcel.


Someone I know in Columbus once told me that the green fedex guys were to be avoided - but that the other guys were A-okay. 

Any truth to that?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko , yes more than you know. Green is mainly owner operator trucks with foreign drivers driving them. I'm out of Columbus


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its not a midsized


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well Boraz what is it then, its not as small as a spark and not as big as a impala so its in-between. That to me is midsize


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

labor sounds alright for TB change

parts markup 100% plus....gotta love dealers


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Well Boraz what is it then, its not as small as a spark and not as big as a impala so its in-between. That to me is midsize


cruze is compact


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Great write up. I think a spare tire shouldn't be optional, that should be required in all vehicles. All y'all make me want to get a diesel, but I refuse to give up my clutch.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> its not a midsized



Compared to the Spark and Sonic it is


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> cruze is compact


This is the only country that considers the Cruze a compact car. In every other place it's a mid-size. So, it's both.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> cruze is compact


technically I guess it is a compact, it is roughly the same length as the Cadillac ATS


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Gator said:


> I forgot no on the pioneer system


This is why your stereo sucks ... or at least, leaves plenty of room for improvement. Kicker makes a custom fit sub for the Cruze that will fit in the trunk while not taking up all your trunk space, and should make the difference very noticeable.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Great write up. I think a spare tire shouldn't be optional, that should be required in all vehicles. All y'all make me want to get a diesel, but I refuse to give up my clutch.


I'm hoping the clutch makes it's debut in the 2017 diesel here ... I too am waiting! Now, if they'd do the Hatchback in a manual diesel version, I'd be set


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Gator said:


> Well Boraz what is it then, its not as small as a spark and not as big as a impala so its in-between. That to me is midsize


Avis rental car guide lists the Cruze as intermediate, which is one category above a compact, and one below a "standard" car, 2 below the full size category.

Then again, it apparently depends upon the rental agency, as I would lump the Ford focus, Toyota corolla, Chrysler 200/Dodge dart in the same category, yet they're all listed as a different category of car, for example, the 200 is listed at a standard on enterprise. Not sure what they use to come up with their ratings (I personally think it's just to make more money, because they charge more the higher up the category is) but I would certainly say all the cars listed above are the "same size" in my opinion, as well as comparing them side-by-side as far as interior dimensions go. It's a midsized car somewhere


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

spaycace said:


> I'm hoping the clutch makes it's debut in the 2017 diesel here ... I too am waiting! Now, if they'd do the Hatchback in a manual diesel version, I'd be set


The perfect Cruze in my mind is a 1.6L TD Wagon with a 5-speed manual in dark wine red. I'd trade mine in a heartbeat for one if they made it. But since they don't, my Cruze is the perfect Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice writeup! My dealer is on the other side of the state from you, probably not worth the trip. I do suggest asking for the wholesale parts price to save you about $150 on parts. My dealership is happy to do that for me whenever I buy parts there. I'll be you could negotiate that timing belt job down to $800 ish. 

As for the talk about the transmission fluid, I changed mine at about 2 years/120K miles or so. I plan to do another swap perhaps this spring around 175K miles. I will likely do one more triple change, and then after that probably wait until 300K before doing it again. 

i think the base system sounds better than the Pioneer, personally.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, one more comment about the spare tire. have you tried the sealant? I don't know if you saw my post about my experience with it, but I was pleasantly surprised. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...5282-diesel-tire-sealant-kit-im-believer.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I used my tire sealant, but it was in my wife's Solara. It definitely works and I carry it even though I installed the full spare tire stack in my Cruze ECO MT.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I used my tire sealant, but it was in my wife's Solara. It definitely works and I carry it even though I installed the full spare tire stack in my Cruze ECO MT.


Belt and suspenders?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Gator said:


> Well Boraz what is it then, its not as small as a spark and not as big as a impala so its in-between. That to me is midsize


Size classifications in the US are based on total interior passenger and cargo volume.

The diesel has 107.9 cubic feet of interior volume, compact is 100-110, mid-sized is 110-120.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do we care midsize compact, the post was 100000 mile writeup and you guys are arguing over one word in my post. SMH


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Key FoB doesn't always auto start car till you lock it again then it will start


I have the same issue with my CTD, its very persistent and since i work at the dealer the service manager and tech see it when it happens. we are now getting in contact with a GM engineer because the tech cant figure why its doing remote start failures. i don't mean to de rail you but let the shop know and record it doing so. mine will lock and honk then the lights blink saying ok remote start and it wont do it. Maybe if enough of us have the issue gm will get to it.

Congrats on the milestone


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Will do on keyfob, that's a ligget complaint just I'm out of warranty but will let them know.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Glad to see another post of a 100k mile diesel.

We're putting on about 16k a year in ours, so it'll be a few more years before we hit 100k.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> Will do on keyfob, that's a ligget complaint just I'm out of warranty but will let them know.


small complaint yes but when it is snowing outside and you put settings to turn on the heated seats ... well lets say i wouldnt be happy lol


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Glad to see another post of a 100k mile diesel.
> 
> We're putting on about 16k a year in ours, so it'll be a few more years before we hit 100k.


This forum makes it exciting to lose your powertrain warranty. It will be a bitter sweet moment.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Gator for taking the time to write about your experience through the first 100,000 miles. Makes everyone following you feel a little more confident!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> Thanks Gator for taking the time to write about your experience through the first 100,000 miles. Makes everyone following you feel a little more confident!


True! It's always good to hear testimony from people who aren't complaining or experiencing issues. Makes you nervous when all you see is people posting about problems.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I will give update after the timing belt is put on next week


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I will give update after the timing belt is put on next week


Let me know how much you are able to negotiate off the price.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Will Diesel, now 60.00 of this is a serpentine belt. Guess I should of did this one myself but I figured they had it off just replace it. I'm going to double check to make sure they didn't throw a labor fee on the serp belt


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm still debating doing that one myself. Guess it's worth seeing how much our local dealer would charge for that, before doing it myself.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Just looked up the labour time. 2.2 hours for the belt. With the pulleys and whatnot it goes up to 2.7 hours. I'll probably end up doing mine myself.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Warranty time is only 1.5 hours


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

For a serpentine?? Should be release tension off belt then slide new one on


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

sorry no, i meant the timing belt.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm assuming you just need to pin the cams so they don't move, and swap the belt?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Not 100%. Only shows me labour times, not the procedure.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Have to move top engine mount and support the engine


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm guessing that is what that bracket is below the plastic housing


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gator said:


> Have to move top engine mount and support the engine


That shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

with a hoist its even easier


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Hate to dig up an old thread but wanted to point out that the pulley listed 55562865 is for the serpentine belt. The correct pulley for the timing belt is 55187100.


----------

